# Can I put my Goats on Pasture??



## omg_sob (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi All, I'm wondering..... I've had my 10 yr olds and 3 yr olds Nigerian Wethers in a fenced in run for 10+ years, eating only hay. I was thinking about introducing them to pasture this year, but am wondering if they would have a hard time getting used to it? 

I don't wan't them to bloat or any other bad things. I'm just considering letting them roam for a while, but I'm not sure... Any thoughts??

Thanks!
omg/sob


----------



## Alibo (Feb 10, 2017)

I think it would depend on the pasture itself. a dry, fall pasture probably would not be too far off from the hay, but a lush, green, spring pasture like we are getting now in GA would probably bloat them. Sugar content varies greatly with the seasons from what I understand, even the time of day can have an effect on the composition.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

Let them out for like an hour at first, then lengthen the amount of time they're out there. @Baymule wrote about putting her sheep in fresh new pasture and that's what she did. They'll love it, if you introduce it slowly.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 10, 2017)

We are getting ready to move our sheep off of a dry lot to pasture and have been using a grass bagger on our mower from a similar pasture to get them used to it.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 10, 2017)

Give them hay before you let them out on the pasture. Fill 'em up on the hay and only let them on the pasture for an hour. Do this several days, watch closely for soft droppings so they don't scour. If they start to scour, keep them off the pasture for several days until droppings firm back up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 10, 2017)

I agree with the other, but *make sure they are UTD on their CDT vaccine!*


----------



## omg_sob (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone. That's kinda what I thought to do. Just looking for some consensus. About the CDT Vaccine...I've NEVER vaccinated them in over 10 years, should I really start now?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

Short answer, yes! They'll need a booster as they've never had it before... A month afterwards? Maybe? Ah I don't remember the timing, I've never had to give a first round, just annual boosters. GW will know if she comes back! But you can get the vaccine at Tractor Supply and inject it subcutaneously. Mine hardly even notice.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 11, 2017)

If you've never vaccinated them and it's been 10 years, it sounds to me like you have a personal choice to make. Some folks "push" vaccinations and others are dead set against them. Then there's the middle ground. But then you've never had them on pasture the entire time either. IMHO if you're not hard against the vaccinations, wouldn't "hurt" to give them. They're going to be exposed to a "live" environment for the first time. You could start them off on the fresh salad by using a bagging lawnmower and dropping the clippings in with them for their sampling pleasure.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

true. I am a minimalist when it comes to vaccinations, CDT is the only one I give.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 11, 2017)

If you don't, you have a much higher chance of something like enterotoxemia to rear its ugly head. It's very nasty and not uncommon. Saw quite a few cases of it last year.


----------



## omg_sob (Apr 2, 2017)

What size needle do I use? And where do I inject them?


----------



## omg_sob (Apr 2, 2017)

Is it CDT 10 from Tractor Supply?


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 25, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Let them out for like an hour at first, then lengthen the amount of time they're out there. @Baymule wrote about putting her sheep in fresh new pasture and that's what she did. They'll love it, if you introduce it slowly.


I agree with limited pasture. Lush fresh green can easily bloat them.


----------

